# Pip and Squeak's thread :)



## spud's_mum

Hello guys. 
As you may know, I got 2 gerbils yesterday.
They are sisters.


Pip (black with white chin) is mine and Squeak (brown) is my brothers.




Pip already seems pretty tame and climbed out onto my hand.
Squeak is friendly but not AS tame.

I don't know what the pet shop was feeding them but squeak is turbo charged 
Pip was active yesterday but is now sleeping all cuddled up with Squeak.

Might get them out later on, if they seem settled in enough


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Welcome into the world Pip and Squeak!


----------



## spud's_mum

Pip is awake


----------



## spud's_mum

Checking out her surroundings 




And she spotted me so came over to check out the camera


----------



## spud's_mum

She loves the sand!


----------



## spud's_mum

The girls are busy making tunnels now


----------



## spud's_mum

Sharing their sand


----------



## Yvonne G

spudthetortoise said:


> Sharing their sand
> View attachment 160346



This is just about the cutest picture I've seen today!


----------



## spud's_mum

Yvonne G said:


> This is just about the cutest picture I've seen today!


Hehe thank you


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Huuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Very happy to see this thread!!!!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Just keep digging!


----------



## spud's_mum

Currently having a bit of a bonding session with the girls.
Pip is going to be hard to earn trust from, she's very easily spooked and quite shy.
Some times she climbs on me and other times she won't let me touch her.

Squeak seems to be less easily spooked and has climbed out of the cage twice so I have had a few cuddles.

It's so hard going from the incredibly tame cheddar and cheese to the not so tame pip and squeak. 

I never had to tame Cheddar. He was naturally that trusting and tame.
Cheese was friendly but shy, like these girlies.


----------



## spud's_mum




----------



## spud's_mum

Pip is taking treats from my hand


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Pip is taking treats from my hand
> View attachment 160477


Hopefully, they'll get more used to you as you spend more time with them.
Patience, Grasshopper.


----------



## spud's_mum

Pip loves millet


----------



## spud's_mum

It may not look pretty, but I'm hoping that it will stop them kicking most of the bedding out


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 160541
> 
> It may not look pretty, but I'm hoping that it will stop them kicking most of the bedding out


Worth a try!!! 
Good luck!


----------



## spud's_mum

Teacher training day so my school is shut 
So I've had a photo shoot with spud, money, pip and squeak 
Here's pip and Squeak:


----------



## spud's_mum

Got the girls out tonight and Pip even say happily on my hand and ate a sunflower seed.
Her fur is soooooo soft, it's like touching silk!

We put the play pen down; opened the cage door and attached a bridge to go in and out of.
It took a bit of encouragement to get them to be brave enough to tackle the bridge but as soon as one had done it; the other followed 

Pip was in and out of the cage like a yo yo; I think she loved the climbing.
Anyway, I didn't get any pics, sorry


----------



## spud's_mum

Might try the girls on some brown bread. I've tried cucumber and kale but they just nibbled the kale and ignored the cucumber.

I want to find some fruits and veggies to add to their diet but since they don't seem to be eating their fresh foods I might see if they like bread, just as a treat.
I will try carrot when I get some.

All suggestions of things to try are welcome!


----------



## spud's_mum

Sorry for the really bad quality and lighting but pip is now confident enough to sit and eat on my hand!


----------



## spud's_mum

Just cleaned the girls out and they are already hard at work building their tunnels. I will post a pic of what it looks like in the morning


----------



## Carol S

They are adorable. Thanks for sharing all the pictures.


----------



## spud's_mum

Carol S said:


> They are adorable. Thanks for sharing all the pictures.


Thank you! 
I love sharing my love for them with others. They are great little creatures


----------



## spud's_mum

Let the tunnel digging commence!


----------



## spud's_mum

Still changing their tunnels around


----------



## spud's_mum

Squeak


----------



## spud's_mum

Pip


----------



## spud's_mum

The girls have been very busy over night making their tunnels


----------



## johnandjade

I really do think you have a future career ahead in the arts, great pictures as always


----------



## spud's_mum

johnandjade said:


> I really do think you have a future career ahead in the arts, great pictures as always


Thank you


----------



## spud's_mum




----------



## spud's_mum




----------



## spud's_mum

Squeak tried spinach today


----------



## spud's_mum

Had the girls out today and they did what girls do best... Make a mess!










And they have rebuilt their tunnels


----------



## 4jean

Hello Pip Nd Squeak...nice to see you. I am loving your pictures. The tunnels are looking great!


----------



## spud's_mum

4jean said:


> Hello Pip Nd Squeak...nice to see you. I am loving your pictures. The tunnels are looking great!


Thank you


----------



## spud's_mum

Spinach was a hit with Pip


----------



## spud's_mum

Handful of joy


----------



## spud's_mum

Oh Pip


----------



## spud's_mum

Cleaned the girls sand, fed them and gave them fresh hay tonight.


----------



## spud's_mum

Lil cuties


----------



## spud's_mum

The girls decided to redecorate


----------



## 4jean

spudthetortoise said:


> The girls decided to redecorate
> View attachment 164739



I love what they've done with the place.


----------



## spud's_mum

They always amaze me with their burrowing skills.


----------



## hingeback

Hello Pip and Squeak! They are adorable. What bedding are you giving them?


----------



## spud's_mum

hingeback said:


> Hello Pip and Squeak! They are adorable. What bedding are you giving them?


They currently have a mix of hay and dust extracted wood shavings


----------



## hingeback

spudthetortoise said:


> They currently have a mix of hay and dust extracted wood shavings


Are the tissue paper for nesting material?


----------



## spud's_mum

hingeback said:


> Are the tissue paper for nesting material?


Yeah, I get the bags of soft paper bedding for their nests. They love it


----------



## spud's_mum

bought a couple of bars to put their food in to keep it more fresh. Also got a little one for their treats


----------



## gamera154

oh my gosh cute overlode


----------



## spud's_mum

We have progress 
They now climb out and sit on my arm


----------



## gamera154

And then they jump off


----------



## gamera154

=P


----------



## spud's_mum

gamera154 said:


> And then they jump off


Pip nearly did when I wasn't paying attention and was on my phone. 
Squeak is more motivated by food so she just sat there eating haha


----------



## gamera154

spudthetortoise said:


> Pip nearly did when I wasn't paying attention and was on my phone.
> Squeak is more motivated by food so she just sat there eating haha


That's why your phone is going to get taken away there going to jump of and eat the whole room and live in the walls


----------



## spud's_mum

Squeak sitting on my knee


----------



## spud's_mum




----------



## spud's_mum

Pip sitting on my knee


----------



## spud's_mum

I don't know why but the camera seems to focus a lot more on squeak


----------



## spud's_mum




----------



## gamera154

well she is yours after all


----------



## spud's_mum

I went to the pet shop the other day and got the girls some bits.
I also got them a Sputnik house. It is a hanging house and I was sure that they'd love it so I bought it.
I struggled to fit it in the cage as most places were too high so they couldn't reach. I had to remodel the enclosure to find a place.

This is what it looks like:



I filled it with paper bedding and hay.

Of course, after all that struggle to fit it in, they completely ignore it. 

Btw, I know that plastic isn't good for them but I am making sure I keep an eye out so I can take it out if they start chewing.


----------



## spud's_mum

A rather impressive tunnel


----------



## spud's_mum

Haven't been on this thread for a while so I decided to add some updates pictures that I took this morning.
Pip and Squeak have grown so much!


----------



## spud's_mum

Just so that you can see the size of them now


----------



## spud's_mum

So I got the girls a new cage and some accessories 




They still have all their toys from the current cage to go in. The sectioned off bit is for digging and will be filled very high with bedding. I sectioned it off so that I wouldn't have to use so much bedding


----------



## spud's_mum

Just bought even more cage accessories 
I got some more hay and a little hide that I am planning to bury. I also got some lemon pet disinfectant as well.


----------



## JoesMum

When I was younger than you, I used to have a pair of gerbils (Bubble & Squeak). They'd have loved that enclosure.


----------



## spud's_mum

JoesMum said:


> When I was younger than you, I used to have a pair of gerbils (Bubble & Squeak). They'd have loved that enclosure.


Awww 
Cheddar and cheese would've loved it, too.


----------



## spud's_mum

the little hut that I am going to bury 


Disinfectant 


And hay


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Does the deodorizer work?


----------



## spud's_mum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Does the deodorizer work?


Haven't tried it yet


----------



## ZEROPILOT

My wife gets her Timothy/Alfalfa hay in bales at a local tack and feed store for livestock.
A bale that is absolutely HUGE costs about $17! We store it in several big bins out in the garage.
If you have the space. This is the way to buy it!!


----------



## spud's_mum

ZEROPILOT said:


> My wife gets her Timothy/Alfalfa hay in bales at a local tack and feed store for livestock.
> A bale that is absolutely HUGE costs about $17! We store it in several big bins out in the garage.
> If you have the space. This is the way to buy it!!


I would love to do that but I don't use much and I don't have very much space 
I might have to do that with wood shavings though if I can find the space 

The lemon stuff seemed to work


----------



## ZEROPILOT

spudthetortoise said:


> I would love to do that but I don't use much and I don't have very much space
> I might have to do that with wood shavings though if I can find the space
> 
> The lemon stuff seemed to work


I bought her a shop vacuum for the wood shavings. They are BRUTAL!!


----------



## spud's_mum

ZEROPILOT said:


> I bought her a shop vacuum for the wood shavings. They are BRUTAL!!


Yeah. 
They drive my mum mad because the gerbils kick them out of the cage and get stuck to my feet and I walk them around the house 
And they break the filter in the vaccuum.


----------



## spud's_mum

The girls have moved in 
Squeak is currently destroying the house and Pip is enjoying some millet


----------



## spud's_mum




----------



## spud's_mum

Burrow to the house I've buried


----------



## spud's_mum

Pip


----------



## spud's_mum

Squeak


----------



## spud's_mum

Just cleaned it up a bit but this is what their cage looks like now


----------



## spud's_mum




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pip and Squeak looking remarkably happy and healthy and shiny.
And big.
fair play!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Pip and Squeak looking remarkably happy and healthy and shiny.
> And big.
> fair play!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you 
The shiny coats is Down to the sand baths that they have. 
Had to get rid of my desk to fit their cage in but it was worth it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Thank you
> The shiny coats is Down to the sand baths that they have.
> Had to get rid of my desk to fit their cage in but it was worth it


I have sand baths, too. 
So i am very shiny indeed.


----------



## spud's_mum

I cleaned the girls out yesterday and also got them some new bits.
This is the cage right now:



And the new stuff

A new sand bowl so that they (hopefully) can't kick the expensive sand out:



A little screw on ledge:



A rope octopus:


And some more bedding.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I cleaned the girls out yesterday and also got them some new bits.
> This is the cage right now:
> View attachment 174374
> 
> 
> And the new stuff
> 
> A new sand bowl so that they (hopefully) can't kick the expensive sand out:
> View attachment 174376
> 
> 
> A little screw on ledge:
> View attachment 174377
> 
> 
> A rope octopus:
> View attachment 174378
> 
> And some more bedding.


All looks great.
I love the octopus particularly.
Want one.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All looks great.
> I love the octopus particularly.
> Want one.


Haha it's so cute! £1.50


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Haha it's so cute! £1.50


Done!


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Done!




Here is the octopus now...



And a rather proud looking Pip and Squeak...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Here is the octopus now...
> View attachment 178832
> 
> 
> And a rather proud looking Pip and Squeak...
> View attachment 178833


Oh, dear !!!!! 
I think the octopus needs urgent medical attention. 
It may not be too late..............................


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, dear !!!!!
> I think the octopus needs urgent medical attention.
> It may not be too late..............................


I think that I will have to get him a friend to keep him company while he's recovering


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yeah, and I don't think i'll be paying £1.50 for him now either !


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

NOT MR.OCTOPUS !!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> NOT MR.OCTOPUS !!!


Mr. Octopus must have said something pretty bad to make them turn on him. He's been their friend for months


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

spudthetortoise said:


> Mr. Octopus must have said something pretty bad to make them turn on him. He's been their friend for months


He never saw it coming  
Who would've known his last few words would cause him his life.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> He never saw it coming
> Who would've known his last few words would cause him his life.



But shouldn't an octopuss have 9 lives.
(or eight maybe).


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But shouldn't an octopuss have 9 lives.
> (or eight maybe).


I believe youre thinking of cats. 
But if octopi have 8-9 lives,he must have used up his last life. Considering hes been with Pip & Squeak for a little while now.


----------



## spud's_mum

So I got the girls out for play time today and they were climbing all over me. I was holding Squeak when she started to climb up me. She then stopped and before I could grab her, she chewed a hole in my t shirt. It was the t shirt that I met Jc Caylen in.  

Thanks Squeak 
I can't stay mad at her though, she's too cute. She's lucky I love her...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> So I got the girls out for play time today and they were climbing all over me. I was holding Squeak when she started to climb up me. She then stopped and before I could grab her, she chewed a hole in my t shirt. It was the t shirt that I met Jc Caylen in.
> 
> Thanks Squeak
> I can't stay mad at her though, she's too cute. She's lucky I love her...


Give her a needle and thread and get her to repair it. 
Or take the price of a new one out of her pocket money.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Give her a needle and thread and get her to repair it.
> Or take the price of a new one out of her pocket money.


I can't get a new one... This one is special... Jc touched it  
I might take it to the dry cleaners and see if they can do anything for it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I can't get a new one... This one is special... Jc touched it
> I might take it to the dry cleaners and see if they can do anything for it


Or just have a hole in it.
Isn't that supposed to be fashionable these days?


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Or just have a hole in it.
> Isn't that supposed to be fashionable these days?


Yeah.... But not tiny teeth holes haha 
I'll just let her chew it a bit more and make them into bigger holes and make it fashionable


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Yeah.... But not tiny teeth holes haha
> I'll just let her chew it a bit more and make them into bigger holes and make it fashionable


Or tell people Jc bit it.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Or tell people Jc bit it.


This is brilliant


----------

